# امثال رجالى



## BITAR (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*هذة مجموعة من الامثال الرجالى *
*اتمنى تعجب الجميع*​** الراجل بالليل غفير وبالنهار اجير:99:*
** الراجل زى الصينيه بتكسر وتصلح*
** الرجال صناديق مقفله ومفاتيحها التجارب:cry2:*
** الراجل عيبه فى جيبه:smi411:*
** الراجل زى الحمام اذا ريش طااااااااااااااااااااااااار:999:*
** الراجل زى الجسر يمر علية الكويس والوحش:Love_Letter_Send:*
** الراجل يضحك بقلبه والمرأة تضحك بفمها leasantr*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يابيتر
وخصوصا بالليا غفير وبالنهار اجير
وكمان عيبه فى جيبه
هى دى الامثلة ولا بلاش
على فكرة يابيتر انا هدعيلك 
انا بصراحة خايفة عليك من الاولاد فى المنتدى
خالى بالك من نفسك بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
امثال تحفه حقيقي 
ميرسي يا بيتر​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

ههههههههههه شكرا لتعبك يا بيتر​


----------



## fullaty (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



BITAR قال:


> *هذة مجموعة من الامثال الرجالى *
> 
> ** الراجل زى الحمام اذا ريش طااااااااااااااااااااااااار:999:*
> 
> ...





تصدق ساعات الستات بيضحكوا من قلبهم اصل ليهم قلب برضه 

هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على الامثال الحلوه دى يا بيتر​


----------



## challenger (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

*هههههههههههههههه أضف إلى ذلك الأمثلة الصومالية التالية :

الراجل من الرجل !

الراجل طالع عتال . . نازل زبال !

شرف الراجل ذي عود الكبريت ( كما قال : عادل إمام ) ​*


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> حلوة يابيتر
> وخصوصا بالليل غفير وبالنهار اجير
> وكمان عيبه فى جيبه
> ...


 

*فسرى *
*نوع*
* الدعوة*
*اييييييييييه*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا مرمر*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> امثال تحفه حقيقي
> 
> ميرسي يا بيتر​


*شكرا يا فادية على هذة المجاملة*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههه شكرا لتعبك يا بيتر​


*شكرا على الرد *
*واى خدمه يا ROOOOOKY*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> تصدق ساعات الستات بيضحكوا من قلبهم اصل ليهم قلب برضه
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى على الامثال الحلوه دى يا بيتر


*ساعات ساعات*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يارب*
*خد قلوبهم الحجريه*
*واعطيم*
*قلوب لحميه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



challenger قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه أضف إلى ذلك الأمثلة الصومالية التالية :​*
> 
> *الراجل من الرجل !*​
> 
> ...


*انا اعرف انه قال زى الولاعة*
*شكرا على تعضيدك للمشاركه*​


----------



## girl of my lord (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

برافوا عليك يابيترررر
ايوة كده خليك مع البنااااات تكسب
هههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



dolly قال:


> برافوا عليك يابيترررر
> ايوة كده خليك مع البنااااات تكسب
> هههههههههههه


*تقصدى الولايه*
*ميحكمكيش على ولايه*
*من الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## gift (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

:smil12:


----------



## sunny man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

شكرا على هذه الأمثال الرجالى و التى تعتبر من الطرائف


----------



## twety (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

ههههههههههههههههه
دى الامثال ولا بلاش

بجد يابيتر مش عارفه اقولك ايه
على مجهوداتك الجبارة دى

كده انت بتكسب الجانب النسائى فى المنتدى
بس متقلقش هيسندوك
ويوقموا معاك با احلى واااااااااااااجب
والى يكلمك تعالى قولى علييييييييييييييييه
انت هنا فى بييتك متقلقش من حد اظلاقا :t33:


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



gift قال:


> :smil12:


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا على هذه الأمثال الرجالى و التى تعتبر من الطرائف


*الحمد لله انها من الطرائف *
*وليس*
*من الكبائر عليا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> دى الامثال ولا بلاش
> 
> بجد يابيتر مش عارفه اقولك ايه
> ...


*الاول عايز اعرف عددهم كام*
*فى المنتدى*
* علشان لو دخلت انتخابات عايز اعرف*
* هكسب ولا لا*
*هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## ميرنا (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

شهد شاهد من اهلها ​


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



ميرنا قال:


> شهد شاهد من اهلها ​


*شكلك يا ميرنا جايه تهدى النفوس*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



> *الاول عايز اعرف عددهم كام*
> *فى المنتدى*
> *علشان لو دخلت انتخابات عايز اعرف*
> *هكسب ولا لا*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​




خلييييييك معنا وانت تكسب دايما
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل اللى يجى على الولايه
ميكسبش ابداااااااااااااا​


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



twety قال:


> خلييييييك معنا وانت تكسب دايما
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصل اللى يجى على الولايه
> ميكسبش ابداااااااااااااا[/center]


*هو دة الى انا متاكد منة*
*خصوصا *
*لو*
* ولايه *
*من *
*الولايات الامريكية*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

تمام يا بيتر باشا كالعادة كل مواضيعك جامدة يا باشا


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



lovebjw قال:


> تمام يا بيتر باشا كالعادة كل مواضيعك جامدة يا باشا


*شكرا على المجامله الرقيقة يا باسم*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

تخيل بقى
الولايات المتحده تبقى معاااااك
بس لالالالالالالالالا
احنا اقوى من الولايات المتحه كلها طبعا
هههههههههههه

مش بيقولك اتقى شر النساء ا1ا غدروا

خليك معنا تكسب احسن :t33:


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



twety قال:


> تخيل بقى
> الولايات المتحده تبقى معاااااك
> بس لالالالالالالالالا
> احنا اقوى من الولايات المتحه كلها طبعا
> ...


*الحمد لله *
*انا*
*بتقى الحليم اذا غضب*
*والولايه اذا غدروا*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## red_pansy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*

*اة ياعينى ياعينى ياعينى :t33:*
*هههههههههههههه*
*جدع جدع اهو كده الكلام *
*ومش تخاف ابدا لاحظ وراك حريم تاكل الظلط:t32:*​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



red_pansy قال:


> *اة ياعينى ياعينى ياعينى :t33:*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *جدع جدع اهو كده الكلام *
> *ومش تخاف ابدا لاحظ وراك حريم تاكل الظلط:t32:*​


*حددى تاكل الظلط *
*ولا *
*تاكل ظلت*
*(تظلت يعنى )*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## red_pansy (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



BITAR قال:


> *حددى تاكل الظلط *
> 
> *ولا *
> *تاكل ظلت*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*الاتنين :bomb:*​


----------



## BITAR (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: امثال رجالى*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *الاتنين :bomb:*​


*انا كدة اطمنت*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على القنبله*
*قصدى على المرور*​


----------

